# LA CELOSA CONCUBINA DE FRACASADO en directo!



## Virologo de Happymeal (17 Feb 2022)

a las 15:00 rueda de prensa de la concubina


----------



## #SrLobo (17 Feb 2022)

él se está encargando de dimanitar el PP, tal vez se va a inmolar en directo


----------



## megadeth (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (17 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> él se está encargando de dimanitar el PP, tal vez se va a inmolar en directo



Casado sigue bajo las trincheras!


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Feb 2022)

Dirá que todo ha sido un error informático.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (17 Feb 2022)

a por palomitas ya


----------



## Th89 (17 Feb 2022)

Lo negará todo y blablabla.

No dicen la verdad ni por accidente.


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

Pase lo que pase Casado y Egea están acabados.

Bastante tenemos ya con soportar a Sanchinflas y sus socios, como para tener que aguantar a fracasado y compañía


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Feb 2022)

Diosa Ayuso, patea la boca de FraCasado y demás escoria. 
Luego ya destruyes a la basura podeguarra y suciata.


----------



## max power (17 Feb 2022)

Ahora VOX lo tiene a huevo en CyL
Puede pedir hasta la presidencia y que Mañueco les lleve los cafeses.


----------



## Tupper (17 Feb 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> él se está encargando de dimanitar el PP, tal vez se va a inmolar en directo



No caera esa breva.


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Feb 2022)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre los programas de T5 y los líos que montan los políticos?
Al final todos se dedican a entretener a la plebe mientras cobran del pueblo.


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, el Pp se acaba de suicidar.

Espero que el electorado de derechas sepa ya sin duda alguna, a quien tiene que votar de ahora en adelante: VOX


----------



## megadeth (17 Feb 2022)

Por cierto ¿ande está el promotor?


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

A ver qué dice él inútil este


----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (17 Feb 2022)

15:12 la putita empiza


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Feb 2022)

Parece que va al contrataque

Va de paladín anticorrupción. Protocolo habitual.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

El lanza huesos MINTIENDO.

JAJAJAJA 

Pero hijo de puta si los detectives los has ordenado tu y fracasado a ti. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorkako (17 Feb 2022)

Teo Dorito en directo repartiendo pioletazos!


----------



## kabeljau (17 Feb 2022)

Nunca he sabido si es Teo-doro, o Doro-Teo.
Me la suda la gente que alarmantemente pierde aceite y que solamente tiene valor para meterse con mujeres (Ayuso y Cayetana).
Esos dos pierden aceite alarmantemente, el fraCa y el Teo.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

Están muertos, pero no lo saben, como los espectros de _Poltergeist_.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Están muertos, pero no lo saben, como los espectros de Poltergeist.



Tranquilo todavía queda la grosse coalición, quedan muchos actos en ESTÁ FARSA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Feb 2022)

Solo es un asuntillo por el congreso del partido PP en Madrid.


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Feb 2022)

Huele a que van a pedir la dimisión de Ayuso.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Solo es un asuntillo por el congreso del partido PP en Madrid.



Es una cuestión de MIEDO. Miedo de fracasa do

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tranquilo todavía queda la grosse coalición, quedan muchos actos en ESTÁ FARSA



No sé yo, ¿eh?
Que iba a haber pioletazos en Génova se sabía, aquí mismo se dijo hace un par de días.
¡Lo que no era de esperar es que la cosa se desarrollara a esta velocidad!


----------



## Gift (17 Feb 2022)

max power dijo:


> Ahora VOX lo tiene a huevo en CyL
> Puede pedir hasta la presidencia y que Mañueco les lleve los cafeses.



Aunque la situación lleve de nuevo a repetir las elecciones en CyL, el ánimo de la gente con la que hablo y que ha votado a VOX es el mismo: se vuelve a votar otra vez a VOX. Y otra, a VOX, Y así....ad infinitum.

Esa intuición de la Ciencia que pronostica que tras la aniquilación de la vida en el planeta, después de un holocausto nuclear, verá salir de nuevo a las cucarachas, tímidamente al principio para luego ser el modo de vida hegemónico sobre la tierra, es un símil (algo sucio, lo sé) de lo que ya se percibe que es el voto a VOX.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No sé yo, ¿eh?
> Que iba a haber pioletazos en Génova se sabía, aquí mismo se dijo hace un par de días.
> ¡Lo que no era de esperar es que la cosa se desarrollara a esta velocidad!



Vamos a coalición, esta ORDENADO ASÍ.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kabeljau (17 Feb 2022)

Si el Teo y el fraCa tubieran bolsas escrotales, pondrían las 169 portadas que LoPis le dedicó a Camps por tres trajes. Pero no tienen cojones, esos dos son parguelas que quieren hundir a España con el mandato del psicópata.


----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (17 Feb 2022)

Primero dice que no ha habido un dosier contra ayuso para luego decir que la direccion va a abrir un expediente informativo para culminar las averiguaciones que se han venido llevando a cabo.

Se delata el mismo


----------



## cthulhu (17 Feb 2022)

El PP suicidándose en directo. Esto es histórico.


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Feb 2022)

Pufff... Ayuso ha metido el dedo en la llaga. El jefe de la mafia se ha ofendido.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Si el Teo y el fraCa tubieran bolsas escrotales, pondrían las 169 portadas que LoPis le dedicó a Camps por tres trajes. Pero no tienen cojones, esos dos son parguelas que quieren hundir a España con el mandato del psicópata.



Bueno tres trajes.. ese robó bastante más no?


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

Todo esto es muy fuerte. Muy fuerte.

Ahora me explico el porqué prefiere Casado pactar con el Psoe antes que con Vox.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Feb 2022)

*Que asco de contubernio de gente despreciable, como estan tratando a Ayusito !!!.







Ayuso solicita la baja como afiliada al PP y date de alta en VoX !!!.





*


----------



## Adhoc (17 Feb 2022)

Uffff


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Por cierto ¿ande está el promotor?



Preparando un nuevo megahilo sobre el IG de Lidia


----------



## bibliotecario3 (17 Feb 2022)

animo teo tu puedes hundir el pp aun mas si cabe tenemos fe en ti


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

Y no olvidéis que quien ha filtrado la noticia al Pp ha sido Moncloa, o sea Ssnchez. Luego ya sabemos quien ha tirado la piedra.

Y el idiota de Génova vá y la lía parda.


----------



## AMP (17 Feb 2022)

Sólo queda VOX.

Y esta vez es literal.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Todo esto es muy fuerte. Muy fuerte.
> 
> Ahora me explico el porqué prefiere Casado pactar con el Psoe antes que con Vox.



Porque esta preparada y ORDENADA la grosse coalición. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JuanMacClane (17 Feb 2022)

Al PP le está pasando lo mismo que al PSOE cuando las cuchilladas entre Susana y Sánchez cuando el hostiazo electoral.

De hecho el PP en su momento salvó los muebles frente a Cs a pesar de las puñaladas que se dieron entre algunos al ver peligrar su carguito, pero ahora parece que están más nerviosos, quizá porque ven que Vox parece menos controlable que Cs


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Feb 2022)

FraCasado, la putita de Pedro Sánchez


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> FraCasado, la putita de Pedro Sánchez



El chico es un poco cortito, solo espera que el bipartidismo y la alternancia entre ........., le regale la presidencia del Gobierno de España.  

PD- Repugnancia y rechazo total.


----------



## fluffy (17 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Dirá que todo ha sido un error informático.



Mis dies


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y no olvidéis que quien ha filtrado la noticia al Pp ha sido Moncloa, o sea Ssnchez. Luego ya sabemos quien ha tirado la piedra.
> 
> Y el idiota de Génova vá y la lía parda.



no la lía parda, no es casual, ya queda muy claro a quién se debe Casado, aunque los detalles y los porqués los desconozcamos


----------



## MITIO (17 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y no olvidéis que quien ha filtrado la noticia al Pp ha sido Moncloa



Qué casualidad.

Por cierto: ¿Y a la Moncloa quién se lo ha filtrado?


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Huele a que van a pedir la dimisión de Ayuso.



Pero no la de Sanchez que es su amigo y miembro de "un gran partido".


----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (17 Feb 2022)

MITIO dijo:


> Qué casualidad.
> 
> Por cierto: ¿Y a la Moncloa quién se lo ha filtrado?



- ¿Y a la Moncloa quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La cupula del PP
- ¿Y al PP quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La cupula del PSOE
- ¿Y al PSOE quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La cupula del primer partido de la oposicion
- ¿Y al primer partido de la oposicion quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La moncloa
- ¿Y a la Moncloa quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La cupula del PP
- ¿Y al PP quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La cupula del PSOE
- ¿Y al PSOE quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La cupula del primer partido de la oposicion
- ¿Y al primer partido de la oposicion quién se lo ha filtrado?
+ La moncloa


----------



## jurbu (17 Feb 2022)

MITIO dijo:


> Qué casualidad.
> 
> Por cierto: ¿Y a la Moncloa quién se lo ha filtrado?



Todos los movimientos superiores a 3.000 € son comunicados por los bancos a Hacienda.


----------



## AMP (17 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> no la lía parda, no es casual, ya queda muy claro a quién se debe Casado, aunque los detalles y los porqués los desconozcamos



¿Tendrá Viruelo alguna grabación de fraCasado en la sauna de su suegro?


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## MITIO (17 Feb 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Todos los movimientos superiores a 3.000 € son comunicados por los bancos a Hacienda.



Ya.
Y cuando el banco comunica a Hacienda ese movimiento, se dispara el algoritmo sancionador y se le pasa toda la información a Viruelo, S.L. para que se lo comunique a su filial Casado Segundón quien lo pone en conocimiento de la Sociedad Lanzahuesos Daseituna para que abra un expediente a la hermana del propietario de la cuenta bancaria por si ese dinero estaba algo sucio.
Todo acompañado de una póliza de 7 pesetas.

No podia fallar: HASIENDA SOMOS TODOS.


----------



## El amigo (17 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Pues nada, el Pp se acaba de suicidar.
> 
> Espero que el electorado de derechas sepa ya sin duda alguna, a quien tiene que votar de ahora en adelante: VOX



No estoy yo tan seguro de eso.


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

Casado no es un líder, no le votaron a él sino contra Soraya, si hubiesen puesto un mono de feria en vez de él habría ganado el mono, cada vez que habla evidencia su baja capacidad intelectual que ya mostró en la universidad, el PP terminará como CS, desapareciendo.

El Pp se está autodestruyendo el solito. Empezó su destrucción con Rajoy al acercarse al centro izquierda traicionando a su electorado perdiendo los principios básicos del partido que ya nadie cree.

Después siguió Casado y su séquito que vinieron de salvadores del partido, que lo iban a limpiar de corrupción y bla, bla, bla …y fijaos como está ahora el Pp, que prefiere pactar con Sánchez antes que con Vox.

Como estará de harta Isabel Ayuso para que haya tenido que soltar el bombazo


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## jurbu (17 Feb 2022)

MITIO dijo:


> Ya.
> Y cuando el banco comunica a Hacienda ese movimiento, se dispara el algoritmo sancionador y se le pasa toda la información a Viruelo, S.L. para que se lo comunique a su filial Casado Segundón quien lo pone en conocimiento de la Sociedad Lanzahuesos Daseituna para que abra un expediente a la hermana del propietario de la cuenta bancaria por si ese dinero estaba algo sucio.
> Todo acompañado de una póliza de 7 pesetas.
> 
> No podia fallar: HASIENDA SOMOS TODOS.



Con otras palabras…

Más bien creo que fue el chantaje del PSOE al PP para que cerrara la boca ante las comisiones abusivas a empresas ficticias de las compras de mascarillas, respiradores, test… etc, con sobreprecio/mordida del inicio de la pandemia por parte del entorno PSOE.

Cierra la boca o conocemos lo que ha pasado en Madrid, Andalucía, Castilla León… etc… etc. Y lo de Madrid ha servido al PP para su guerra interna.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Vamos a coalición, esta ORDENADO ASÍ.
> 
> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El sistema (de los innombrables) intenta encauzar mediáticamente y memocráticamente en la llamada "Ultraturbemegaderesha", todo lo que es factible de Rebelarse.

Pero pone poco factible, más bien imposible, la posibilidad de que estos gobiernen memocráticamente.

A través de capas de cebolla infinitas, de partidos "representantes del pueblo (votonto)" hasta supuestamente "llegar" al fin del laberinto con los Rebeldes al mando...

Pero siempre, los traidores Pastores de los Rebeldes Votontos de la ULTRAMEGADERESHA, al ir creciendo en "representatividad" se irán paulatinamente DES-ultramegadereshizando.

Para hacer el laberinto infinito y eterno.

Cada partido se enrojecerá a medida que se acerque al poder.

PSOHEZ hoy es Pudrimos.

Cuidagramos, hoy es PSOHEZ.

PoPó hoy es Cuidagramos

BOCZZZ hoy es el PoPó.



Y si los innombrables del sistema, ordenasen a los pastores de los votontos "rebeldes", hoy Babascal por ejemplo, que lo transformen de un día para el otro en Pudrimos, pues HÁGASE.

De hecho, de seguir así en el bucle votonto memocrático infinito, en X años BOCZZZ será Pudrimos, y el nuevo partido de "ULTRAMEGATURBODERESHA" tendrá otro nombre, pero con idénticas órdenes...

Que harán del partido, en X años, el nuevo Pudrimos/BOCZZZ y así...


----------



## elena francis (17 Feb 2022)

Dejo por aquí mi hilo encuesta.






Opinión: - ¿Casado o Pizpi Ayuso?


Encuesta. ¿A quién apoyas en la guerra interna de los peperoni? ¿Casado o Pizpi Ayuso? Yo voy con Pizpi Ayuso.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## kabeljau (17 Feb 2022)

Ya le ha dicho otra señora a Casado lo que es: Un chichiribaile.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

Estos dicen que tienen el audio de la compañia de detectives Mira, donde confirman lo de la investigación:


​


----------



## Taxis. (17 Feb 2022)

Acciones de Casado y Teodorín al más puro estilo de la Mafia.

Sí tenían esos datos de las presuntas irregularidades ¿cómo es que permiten a Ayuso intervenir de manera tan activa en la campaña de CyL?

La ejecutiva de ese PP huele que apesta...


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Estos dicen que tienen el audio de la compañia de detectives Mira, donde confirman lo de la investigación:
> 
> 
> ​



Lo tengo puesto. Buff...


----------



## kabeljau (17 Feb 2022)

Os sigo, no puedo poner audio. Ni debo.
Os sigo, poner información cuando se pueda. Gracias.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

En casa de Fedeguico no tienen muchas dudas:















¡Fuera!


Casado y García Egea han arrastrado a su partido por el barro, con una falta de escrúpulos y una indecencia sólo comparables a su torpeza.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Os sigo, no puedo poner audio. Ni debo.
> Os sigo, poner información cuando se pueda. Gracias.



El tipo de la agencia de detectives ha confirmado con toda firmeza que en efecto le encargaron desde Génova lo de la investigación.


----------



## kabeljau (17 Feb 2022)

Lo que yo aprecio, y al 100% en lo cierto, es que Ayuso no es del club 2030.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Lo que yo aprecio, y al 100% en lo cierto, es que Ayuso no es del club 2030.



Todos son del club, no se engañe. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

Mientras, en EL MUNDO, a la suya...


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

Acaba de dimitir el calvo Carromero.
Se confirma la mierda pues.


----------



## Virologo de Happymeal (17 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Acaba de dimitir el calvo Carromero.
> Se confirma la mierda pues.



Primera cabeza de turco que cae...

Con esta dimision se confirma que Egea ha mentido...


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Indulta a Torrebruno.


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



JOJOJOJOJOJO

Pio, pio k yonosio


----------



## Taxis. (17 Feb 2022)

¿Cuándo saldrá Casado a dar explicaciones ante la gravedad del asunto?


----------



## Harald (17 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJO
> 
> Pio, pio k yonosio


----------



## kabeljau (17 Feb 2022)

Y, si no quieren a Ayuso, ¿Cómo es que la mandaron a hacer mítines en CyL donde el fraCa no le iba nadie?


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

Que manera de cargarse al partido, cuando la izquierda flojeaba, y de paso a España. Casado provoca que Sánchez se quede 6 años más. 

La ruina total


----------



## silenus (17 Feb 2022)

El detective confirma que le sondearon desde el PP: «El trabajo que querían era ilegal»


Julio Gutiez, del Grupo Mira, afirma que le pidieron un dato de la Agencia Tributaria y otro de una Caja, pero se negó




www.abc.es













La agencia de detectives confirma que "alguna empresa" bajo las órdenes del PP les contactó para investigar a Ayuso


El director de la agencia de investigación 'Mira', Julio Gutiez, ha confirmado este jueves que "alguna...




www.europapress.es


----------



## silenus (17 Feb 2022)

Manifestación en apoyo a Ayuso frente a Génova: gritos de "dimisión", mariachis y una corona: "Pablo Casado, siempre te recordaremos"


Manifestación en apoyo a Ayuso frente a Génova: gritos de "dimisión", mariachis y una corona: "Pablo Casado, siempre te recordaremos"




www.20minutos.es


----------



## silenus (17 Feb 2022)

Dimite Ángel Carromero, coordinador de la Alcaldía de Almeida, tras su presunta participación en el espionaje a Ayuso


Dimite Ángel Carromero, coordinador de la Alcaldía de Almeida, tras su presunta participación en el espionaje a Ayuso




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El detective confirma que le sondearon desde el PP: «El trabajo que querían era ilegal»
> 
> 
> Julio Gutiez, del Grupo Mira, afirma que le pidieron un dato de la Agencia Tributaria y otro de una Caja, pero se negó
> ...



Que mal huele todo esto. ¿Desde cuado sale un detective a decir que le sondearon o no a menos que se quiera cargar a un partido? Me suena a operación PSOE.


----------



## Santirey (17 Feb 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> ¿Cuándo saldrá Casado a dar explicaciones ante la gravedad del asunto?



Esa sabandija cobarde??? Jaa


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (17 Feb 2022)

Madre mía, esto hace dos semanas y tenemos sorpaso en CyL, porque en unas generales, con Casado al frente, VOX lo barre ya, sin problemas. Si ya tenían dudas los peperos con Casado, ahora ya se ha confirmado que es un fracasado, un vendido y un traidor que solo busca un gobierno en coalición con Sánchez.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

En qué cabeza cabe que Moncloa tenga un dossier medianamente serio sobre alguna corruptela de Ayuso y te lo dé a ti, Teodoro, hijo. 

Que te han llevado al huerto.


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Va a correr el aceite.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

Espantoso ridículo de Teodorito reconociendo que no tienen ninguna prueba contra Ayuso. 

Que los documentos fueron filtrados por Moncloa. Y que nunca se les pasó por la cabeza dirigirse a la Fiscalía. 

Vamos, que Ayuso tenía razón en todo.


----------



## sinosuke (17 Feb 2022)

El "escupehuesos" da muchísima vergüenza ajena hasta cuando respira.....



.


----------



## Lefri (17 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Espantoso ridículo de Teodorito reconociendo que no tienen ninguna prueba contra Ayuso.
> 
> Que los documentos fueron filtrados por Moncloa. Y que nunca se les pasó por la cabeza dirigirse a la Fiscalía.
> 
> Vamos, que Ayuso tenía razón en todo.



Es indignante.


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El "escupehuesos" da muchísima vergüenza ajena hasta cuando respira.....
> 
> 
> 
> .



Tiene cara de caradura.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (17 Feb 2022)

un sueño de resines

fracastrado puta rata


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

Casado también espió al exmarido y al exnovio de Ayuso. ¿Se puede ser más HdlGP?



txusky_g dijo:


> Los enviados del PP también investigaron al exmarido y un exnovio de Ayuso
> 
> 
> Realizaron indagaciones para tratar de averiguar si la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid benefició con adjudicaciones de su propio Gobierno a alguna de sus antiguas parejas
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Vamos a coalición, esta ORDENADO ASÍ.
> 
> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El problema es qué la coalicion se va a hacer con un PP con 30 diputados. Vox va a arrasar si no la cagan en los siguientes 18 meses.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Acaba de dimitir el calvo Carromero.
> Se confirma la mierda pues.



Si cabezón es el precio que ha puesto Ayuso por no prenderle fuego al ayuntamiento con carapolla dentro.


----------



## Blackmoon (18 Feb 2022)

Yo quiero ver el dossier que, con el sello del PSOE, le entregó Moncloa a Casado y al Escupe-huesos, y en donde supuestamente aparece lo de la comisión al hermano de Ayuso.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Feb 2022)

La misma PIZPI ha reconocido que su hermano cobró una jugosa comisión









Ayuso admite la comisión a su hermano pero defiende que es legal


La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid dice ignorar la cantidad de esa comisión pero abre la puerta a que pueda haber más contratos




www.eldiario.es




.









Casado: "¿Cuando morían 700 personas al día puedes contratar con tu hermana y recibir 286.000 euros?"


Casado dice que pidió explicaciones a Ayuso para dilucidar si hubo tráfico de influencias y ante la sospecha de que el amigo de la familia hubiese actuado de "testaferro"




www.eldiario.es





Y con independencia de que no haya tráfico de influencias (cosa dificil de demostrar por otra parte) no es estético ni bonito que el hermano de la presidenta se lucre como intermediario en adjudicaciones de la comunidad de Madrid.

Es como lo de urdangarín y el instituto NOOS. Creo que lo dijo FJL. Un miembro de la familia real puede tener una profesión, pero éticamente no puede ser contratista a dedo del dinero público ni ser comisionista. Y da igual que una ley no lo prohiba,

Con Ayuso lo mismo, la opinión del pueblo es que su familia se ha lucrado y si Isabel fuese lista no lo hubiese permitido. Es un familiar directo de la presidenta.

Ayuso está politicamente muerta.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Decipher (18 Feb 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> La misma PIZPI ha reconocido que su hermano cobró una jugosa comisión
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

A menos que se demuestre ilegalidad seguid soñando. No está muerta Colacau después de todas sus colocaciones a dedo de familiares y asociados.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> A menos que se demuestre ilegalidad seguid soñando. No está muerta Colacau después de todas sus colocaciones a dedo de familiares y asociados.



Y mas grave lo de las famosas maletas de barajas

Pero si tienes al partido a favor o sabes mierda de sus miembros no se atreven contigo, que seguramente sean los respectivos casos de COLACAU y JOSE LUIS TORRENTE ABALORIOS

El caso de Ayuso es como el de Cristina Cifuentes: que se pensaba que por ser mujer y tener popularidad y aceptación de las bases podían ir a su bola en un partido que tiene a las bases de monigotes donde mandan los pesos pesados y no hay democracia interna (Creo que en el PP no hay ni primarias. el PSOE puso las primarias para parecer democrático aunque luego trata de influirlas, lo que consiguió para cargarse a Borrell pero no para cargarse a Pedro Sanchez)


----------



## Decipher (18 Feb 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Y mas grave lo de las famosas maletas de barajas
> 
> Pero si tienes al partido a favor o sabes mierda de sus miembros no se atreven contigo, que seguramente sean los respectivos casos de COLACAU y JOSE LUIS TORRENTE ABALORIOS
> 
> El caso de Ayuso es como el de Cristina Cifuentes: que se pensaba que por ser mujer y tener popularidad y aceptación de las bases podían ir a su bola en un partido que tiene a las bases de monigotes donde mandan los pesos pesados y no hay democracia interna (Creo que en el PP no hay ni primarias. el PSOE puso las primarias para parecer democrático aunque luego trata de influirlas, lo que consiguió para cargarse a Borrell pero no para cargarse a Pedro Sanchez)



Cifuentes no es Ayuso, Cifuentes fue una cobarde que no plantó cara a la campaña para destruirla, Ayuso va a luchar, no van a tumbarla por unas acusaciones sin probar.


----------



## gabrielo (18 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Cifuentes no es Ayuso, Cifuentes fue una cobarde que no plantó cara a la campaña para destruirla, Ayuso va a luchar, no van a tumbarla por unas acusaciones sin probar.



fuego amigo lo de soralla y todo porque la rubia era posible rival en las primarias ,al final ese tipo de videos se suelen destruir a las 24 horas alguno tuvo la visión de hacer negocio y guardar el video 7 años cuando cifuentes era casi una don nadie.

al final cifuentes tenia vergüenza dimitió por no ser una psicópata y morirse de verguenza


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Decipher (18 Feb 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> fuego amigo lo de soralla y todo porque la rubia era posible rival en las primarias ,al final ese tipo de videos se suelen destruir a las 24 horas alguno tuvo la visión de hacer negocio y guardar el video 7 años cuando cifuentes era casi una don nadie.
> 
> al final cifuentes tenia vergüenza dimitió por no ser una psicópata y morirse de verguenza



Pero que psicópata, que tonterias dices, nadie tiene que dimitir por un video de unas cremas de hace siete años, lo que dimitió es por ser una cobarde.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Si el hermano de Ayuso consiguió 250.000 mascarillas FFP2 y FFP3 a 5€ para los sanitarios madrileños, al inicio de la pandemia, cuando nadie las tenía, habría que ponerle una estatua, digo yo.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (18 Feb 2022)

una comisión bien gorda como su culo


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

​


----------

